# Wie XFCE/GTK Link-Farbe (Eclipse interne Links) aendern?

## andi_s

Hallo,

ich habe eine dunkle XFCE-Theme, daher sind bestimmte Links kaum zu erkennen.

Speziell die (bei mir dunkelblauen) Links in Eclipses "quick-fix" sind davon betroffen (aber auch Links in Thunderbird).

Mein Problem aehnelt dem hier:

http://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php?t=tree&th=161924&#page_top

(hier sind die Links, die ich meine, Cyan auf Grau)

Leider ist die Loesung nur fuer Windows gueltig und ich habe nach stundenlanger Suche Nichts gefunden.

Achso, das ist offensichtlich keine Eclipse-Einstellung. Die Einstellungen habe ich alle durch und die Loesung fuer Windows deutet ja auch darauf hin, das es eine Systemeinstellung ist.

Ich vermute das man das Problem evtl. mit einer angepassten gtkrc loesen kann, aber auch diesbzgl. habe ich Nichts finden koennen. (ist auch schwierig geeignete Keywords zu finden - da ich den 'Namen' der Links nicht kenne...)

Ich hoffe mir kann Jemand helfen - Danke.Last edited by andi_s on Wed Mar 16, 2011 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

ich hatte auch lange Zeit dunkle Themes und dabei hat mich auch vorallem Eclipse genervt. Bei Eclipse kann man alle Farben in den Einstellungen ändern. Das ist aber ein ziemliches Gefrickel. Das schlimmste dabei ist, dass die Einstellungen ziemlich verteilt sind. Auf die Schnelle hab ich in Windows-Eclipse (hab grad keinen Zugriff auf eine Gentoo Installation mit Eclipse) folgendes gefunden: 

Eclipse Preferences

General -> Appearance -> Colors and Fonts

General -> Editors -> Text Editors

Java -> Editor

Java -> Editor -> Syntax Coloring (hier unter Javadoc, Links sollte dein Problem zu lösen sein)

Ich hab meistens die Hintergrundfarben des Editors und der Popups auf eine helle Farbe gestellt. Ist für meine Augen angenehmer.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit beim Starten einer Anwendung Parameter mitzugeben, um das Farbschema zu ändern. Ich weiß allerdings nichtmehr, ob das GTK betroffen hat oder nur das Look and Feel der Java Anwendung.

----------

## andi_s

Hallo,

danke fuer die Antwort, aber leider ist das Problem damit nicht geloest.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Bei Eclipse kann man alle Farben in den Einstellungen ändern. Das ist aber ein ziemliches Gefrickel. Das schlimmste dabei ist, dass die Einstellungen ziemlich verteilt sind.

 

Die habe ich alle schon durch und bin auch zufrieden damit - es fehlt nur die Farb-Einstellung fuer die Eclipse-internen Links.

(ich gehe davon aus das es Systemfarben sind, die Eclipse hier nutzt)

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab meistens die Hintergrundfarben des Editors und der Popups auf eine helle Farbe gestellt. Ist für meine Augen angenehmer.
> 
> 

 

Ich bekomme bei hellen Hintergrundfarben nach kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen, d.h. eine helle Theme ist keine Alternative.

Ich koennte auch (erstmal) damit leben den Hintergrund fuer Quickfix heller einzustellen, aber auch diese Einstellung kann ich nicht finden.

Mal ein anderes Beispiel (ausser den Quickfix-Links)

geh mal in

```

Eclipse Preferences

General -> Editors

```

dort sieht man oben im Fenster drei Links, die mit 'see ...' anfangen, gefolgt von Fileassociaton/Content/Appearance. Diese Eclipse-internen Links zeigen auf andere Eclipse-Einstellungen. Und genau diese Links sind bei mir dunkelblau (auf dunklem Hintergrund) und somit absolut nicht erkennbar. Es geht hier also nicht um Syntax/Editor-Farben. Wie gesagt die  XP-Loesung, auf die ich im OP verlinkt habe, geht auch in die Richtung das Systemfarben geaendert werden muessen - nur welche und wie?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ist schon ein bißchen her, dass ich das Problem hatte. Aber iirc nutzt Eclipse unter Linux ein Java Look&Feel, welches die GTK Farben übernimmt. Ich denke mit dem gtkrc liegst du richtig. In manchen Foren wird auch gnome-extra/gnome-color-chooser empfohlen. 

Bei gtkrc würd ichs mal mit sowas versuchen:

```

style "default" {

        GtkWidget::link-color = "#0000ff"

}

class "GtkWidget" style "default"

```

Eine Google Suche nach "gtk link colour" finded einige Forenposts mit dunkles Theme / dunkler Link. Vllt ist ja da ne Lösung für dich dabei.

[Edit]

GTK Theming Tutorial

----------

## andi_s

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Ist schon ein bißchen her, dass ich das Problem hatte. Aber iirc nutzt Eclipse unter Linux ein Java Look&Feel, welches die GTK Farben übernimmt. Ich denke mit dem gtkrc liegst du richtig. In manchen Foren wird auch gnome-extra/gnome-color-chooser empfohlen. 
> 
> Bei gtkrc würd ichs mal mit sowas versuchen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke - "GtkWidget::link-color" hatte ich auch schon erfolglos versucht, bevor ich hier geposted habe. 

leider hat diese einstellung keine auswirkung auf die internen eclipse-links. und ich habe auch schon jede menge gtk-themes (egal ob dunkel oder hell) durchprobiert, um mir dann ggf. die notwendigen einstellungen aus der gtkrc rauskopieren zu koennen, aber leider hatte nicht eine theme einfluss auf die link-farbe von eclipse.

auch 'hover' als keyword hat kein ergebniss gebracht... das ist leider irgendwie die suche nach der nadel im heuhaufen...  :Sad: 

man muesste wissen, was unter linux/gtk dem hier entspricht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The hover uses the same colors as the on your system. On Windows you
> 
> can change that via Display settings > Appearance > Advanced: ToolTip.
> ...

 

----------

